# Dove Opener



## Kenlow1

Is everyone getting ready for the Dove Opener on 9-1-2022? I hunted doves last year for the first time and had a blast. A friend planted a field in sunflowers and it was a dove magnet for several weeks until they picked the sunflowers clean. Went out and bought a MO-JO dove decoy and I believe it really helped. Looking forward to this years season. Need to get a couple more boxes of shells, went thru 6 boxes last year!


----------



## ruffhunter

get the 250rd packs at walmart for 28-34 bucks

correction they are 100 or 125rds


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks ruff-will check Wally World!


----------



## Southernsaug

yep better buy them now, wally world sells out fast. I buy two of those every fall


----------



## Muddy

I'm ready. I always take the first day of the season off from work to kick off hunting season.


----------



## ducknut141

Nope goose opens same day LOL


----------



## Bprice1031

ducknut141 said:


> Nope goose opens same day LOL


I haven't looked at the regs this year but, Early Goose season opened on the first Saturday in the past. Did it get changed this year?


----------



## ducknut141

No Ohio starts the Third. Pa starts the first. Maybe doves on the way home


----------



## CHOPIQ

13 and a wake up for dove!


----------



## M R DUCKS

in Ohio, dove and goose do NOT open on the same day…..


----------



## Kenlow1

Yep, dove season opener is on Thursday, Sept 1st and goose opens on Sat., Sept 3rd. .


----------



## CHOPIQ

Two more days and a wakeup! I'm dove hunting Thursday and Friday. Thursday I'm hunting public and Friday I'm hunting an area where I was drawn for from the lotteries.


----------



## Kenlow1

We are heading down south to a sunflower field on private property. Gonna hunt Saturday afternoon/evening, then again on Sunday morning. Finally found some more 12 gauge-8 shot @ Wally World! Got fresh batteries for the MO- JO's! Cant wait. Good luck to all.


----------



## Muddy

I started organizing my gear last night. I’m taking my son out of school for opening day to hunt fresh cut silage.


----------



## ironman172

Good shooting to all headed out
Plenty of ammo on the shelves in my travels


----------



## CHOPIQ

All packed up and ready to go. Shooting time 7:03 in the west part ohio. Hunting a deer creek field opening day. Good luck all. Make sure your gun is plugged for max 3 shells.


----------



## Kenlow1

Yep-good advice on the gun being plugged. Some guys forget, hate to see someone get a $250 ticket!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Gotta love public land hunting. My son in law and I got to the parking lot around 6 am this morning. We gathered our stuff together and walked about 10 minutes to the field we wanted to hunt. There were about 15-20 guys already there. About 8-10 guys were in a group so we went on down further from the group. We went between two guys with about 30-40 yards on each side of us. The guy on our left came up to us and starting yelling at us that we were to close to him. He said the rule book states that we had to be 50 yards from him. I said we couldn’t be 50 yards from everyone because there wasn’t enough room. I asked him to show me in the rules about 50 yards and we would leave. I pulled up my odnr app on my phone and I couldn’t find anywhere it said that. He then started yelling at us in either Chinese or Vietnamese. I said I can’t understand you. He just kept yelling. I kept my cool and called him sir numerous times but it didn’t help. So we decided to just move further down which brought us closer to other people. The whole time this was going on three more guys came and sit up near people. I made sure we were far enough away from the guy when we got there but he still wasn’t happy. Funny thing is two more guys came and sit closer to the guy then we did. I’m not even going to get stated about the guys that were sky busting. Oh well the joys of public land. We did end up with 10 doves between us. About a mile north if is it sounded like Fourth of July constantly fir two hours.


----------



## Muddy

We had a pretty good morning. Birds flew at a medium pace all morning. I put my 9 year old son out in front of me. I backed him up, handled the long overhead shots, and ran the dog. Junior shot 67 rounds through his 20 gauge single shot and killed 9 birds. His shoulder is a little sore and red tonight. I ended up with 15 birds.

























We marinated our birds and ate them for lunch on the bank of the creek with a group of friends. We typically do that every year on the first day of the season to kick off the hunting year. Today was a good day.


----------



## Muddy

CHOPIQ said:


> Gotta love public land hunting. My son in law and I got to the parking lot around 6 am this morning. We gathered our stuff together and walked about 10 minutes to the field we wanted to hunt. There were about 15-20 guys already there. About 8-10 guys were in a group so we went on down further from the group. We went between two guys with about 30-40 yards on each side of us. The guy on our left came up to us and starting yelling at us that we were to close to him. He said the rule book states that we had to be 50 yards from him. I said we couldn’t be 50 yards from everyone because there wasn’t enough room. I asked him to show me in the rules about 50 yards and we would leave. I pulled up my odnr app on my phone and I couldn’t find anywhere it said that. He then started yelling at us in either Chinese or Vietnamese. I said I can’t understand you. He just kept yelling. I kept my cool and called him sir numerous times but it didn’t help. So we decided to just move further down which brought us closer to other people. The whole time this was going on three more guys came and sit up near people. I made sure we were far enough away from the guy when we got there but he still wasn’t happy. Funny thing is two more guys came and sit closer to the guy then we did. I’m not even going to get stated about the guys that were sky busting. Oh well the joys of public land. We did end up with 10 doves between us. About a mile north if is it sounded like Fourth of July constantly fir two hours.


That sucks. Hopefully you have a good day tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Muddy what did you marinade your doves in? I think we are going to smoke ours after hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy

I always use Italian dressing and cook on charcoal or wood.


----------



## Kenlow1

Muddy-good thing Jr had a single shot or he may have gone thru 5-boxes of shells. Haha! Then he would have been on the disabled list with a sore shoulder for sure. Those doves are hard to hit with all their acrobatics. We will be hunting Saturday and Sunday morning outside Woodsfield. Hope everyone gets a lot of shooting.


----------



## chadwimc

CHOPIQ said:


> Gotta love public land hunting. My son in law and I got to the parking lot around 6 am this morning. We gathered our stuff together and walked about 10 minutes to the field we wanted to hunt. There were about 15-20 guys already there. About 8-10 guys were in a group so we went on down further from the group. We went between two guys with about 30-40 yards on each side of us. The guy on our left came up to us and starting yelling at us that we were to close to him. He said the rule book states that we had to be 50 yards from him. I said we couldn’t be 50 yards from everyone because there wasn’t enough room. I asked him to show me in the rules about 50 yards and we would leave. I pulled up my odnr app on my phone and I couldn’t find anywhere it said that. He then started yelling at us in either Chinese or Vietnamese. I said I can’t understand you. He just kept yelling. I kept my cool and called him sir numerous times but it didn’t help. So we decided to just move further down which brought us closer to other people. The whole time this was going on three more guys came and sit up near people. I made sure we were far enough away from the guy when we got there but he still wasn’t happy. Funny thing is two more guys came and sit closer to the guy then we did. I’m not even going to get stated about the guys that were sky busting. Oh well the joys of public land. We did end up with 10 doves between us. About a mile north if is it sounded like Fourth of July constantly fir two hours.


----------



## Muddy

We slogged it out in the mud between storms yesterday morning. It turned out to be a pretty good morning. The doves flew into the field, ate, and left again to go perch fairly quickly all morning long. The birds were swinging through the backside of the decoys so my son sat right under the dove rod. I sat next to the truck to run the dog and shoot the high flyers.


----------



## Kenlow1

That's a nice set-up Muddy.


----------



## Moo Juice

The youngest and I had our home opener today.








He accounted for 4, I got two. In my defense, I suck at shooting and had a severe handycap (besides the obvious ones). He was shooting his sportsman 48 16ga, I went with the JC Higgins 410 side by side. He had an ounce of 7.5, I had a half ounce of 8's.








He got a bonus today with the .204


----------



## Muddy

Nice, I’m glad that you got out with your son. We went out today and got 5. We didn’t see as many birds today as we have been.


----------



## Moo Juice

Forgot to take a picture of the doves but we grilled them along with goose poppers for dinner.


----------



## Moo Juice

We just started chopping so I'm hoping for a few weeks of good numbers, if we have time to get out.


----------



## Kenlow1

Moo, that looks like some fine eating!


----------



## Kenlow1

Never seen a side by side 410? Heirloom?


----------



## Moo Juice

Yes, best dinner I've had in a while. No, I'm kinda an old school double barrel freak. Always looking. Found that one at Runzo's a couple years ago. 410's and 16's are my weakness.


----------



## Muddy

It’s a shame how expensive it is to hunt with a .410 now a days. Good luck in your silage!


----------



## Moo Juice

Thanks! These shells really weren't that much. Two and a half inch Fiocchi no.8 shot. I think I paid 65 bucks for the whole case. A 410 reloader is the next addition to the reloading bench once we get moved.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Late post but last sat a couple buddies and I managed 12 after waiting on the fog to lift.
Actually just 2 of us because one buddy couldn't hit the broad side of a barn if he was standing inside it


----------

